# I am so very, very bad....



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I had posted another thread about flowerhorns and their size and all. I had determined that I couldn't get one right now.

And then we went to the LFS. :wink: And they still had that gorgeous female. And I bought her. And man is she beautiful. And yes, I will need another big tank. Did I mention I love her already?? I will post a pic as soon as Yahoo!Mail is working right. I got a decent enough pic with my phone but the mail is acting up and I can't send it right now. 
At the moment she is about 4" and is in a divided 40g. She is very aggressive so I'm glad I left the divider up.

Well, there goes the loveseat!!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Finally! The mail is working this morning so here goes....from what I've read she isn't that great in body shape but her colors are pretty good.
BTW I have named her Pearl....


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

heck, i probably would have been bad too :wink:

beautiful fish. I kinda want one, but haven't seen one that really catches my eye and justifies a tank to itself. I think your girl would have done it for me though

:thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the colors!
Get her fattened up a bit and she'll be even more stunning. 8)

BV


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks guys!!

I normally don't impulse buy....I really couldn't help it though :wink:

Yes, she will get nice and fat and big too....can't wait!!

Not a problem on the buying of the tank.....it's just *where on earth to put another big tank?!?*


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice colors on her!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

..... " Hey, Lady" ..... Your fish has nice colors and seems to be in good-health. Nice name you gave her--so personal.!!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

uggg i hate you, you found the fish of my dreams!! :lol: 
She is a real beauty!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks!!! :thumb:


----------

